# For the Separated in Limbo: What Have You Done for Yourself Lately?



## Awakening2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey All - 

From my position as nearly one year long separated and still in limbo as to whether we are headed D, or still any hope of R, I wanted to start a new thread asking people in a similar "separated and in limbo" situation: what have you done for yourself lately? That is, what are you doing (or planning to do) for self care to be NICE to yourself and LOVE yourself? 

For me, the most recent items are: 1) I threw out all the undies in my entire underwear drawer and replaced them will all new colorful panties from Victoria's Secret; and, 2) I am taking myself to a matineee performance of the New York City ballet tomorrow (my favorite ballet company that I have followed for years).

How about you? Thanks! 

Cheers, - A12


----------



## lostLove77 (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice thread. I need to do something. I did trade in my truck for a new VW SPortswgen but that was more for practicality because I'm doing a LOT more driving now. I have to think of something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

